# how to stop clones from turning yellow



## Mr. M (Aug 25, 2011)

well the title explains it all. I want to root despensary grade clones and they cant have any yellowing if im going to vend them. Right now im using one of those 50 slot trays from a hydro store to root them and the clones get yellow on them. i had better luck with DWC and got like no yellow or burn. Why is this? And what can i do to ensure no yellowing with either meathods?

your feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 25, 2011)

clones are going to yellow turn yellow from time to time especially the lower leaves. they are food. who cares as long as it roots.


----------



## BendBrewer (Aug 25, 2011)

My clones don't yellow at all. What is your process?


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have cloned in starting soil and still have yellow. I currently run an aero setup. I chop my fan leaves and if those lower fan leaves yellow I don't worry about it. they are feeding the clone until is has it's own roots.


----------



## somedude247 (Aug 25, 2011)

I clone in a DWC tub with very liitle to no yellowing. I dont like trays. Always had problems with them. Maybe adding a small amount of nutes and a rooting agent will help.Have you tried an aero-cloner? Ive seen many people with good results.


----------



## BendBrewer (Aug 25, 2011)

You mean they don't all look like this after 12 days?


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 25, 2011)

BendBrewer said:


> You mean they don't all look like this after 12 days?
> 
> View attachment 1752990
> 
> View attachment 1752991


that's pretty damn good for 12 days. rep to ya


----------



## Mr. M (Aug 25, 2011)

ya i knew that the yellowing is normal but to vend they need to be all green for appreance reasons for people will buy them. Thats what an employee told me.

right now im using coco fiber cubes that come in the 50 slot tray things (they arent in any hydro system). But ive done DWC in the past and got great rooting results i cant really remember if i got all green on them but they looked pretty good.


----------



## BendBrewer (Aug 25, 2011)

I use Rapid Rooters, Clonex and a Domed Tray. Mist twice a day. That's it.


----------



## Mr. M (Aug 25, 2011)

ya wow nice pics i think i might try DWC again its easy to set up and i got results from them. so should i use a cloning solution in the water when i do that and/or maybe some ph down with that? would that make them not yellow?


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 25, 2011)

i took 16 yesterday. put them in aero cloner spring water and clonex. I will check them in 12 days and report back. I get roots in 7 days sometimes but i don't think like that in 12. We will have to see. I don't mist and no humidity dome. Want water grow roots.


----------



## BendBrewer (Aug 25, 2011)

I do all my clones in trays with a humidity dome. I moved those into my rdwc buckets on day 12. 14 days later they go to the flower room.


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Aug 25, 2011)

i use a bubble cloner with nothing but ph'd tapwater and never have yellowing with in my cuts....every time i try rapid rooters or rockwool, i get yellowing....bubblecloners=full proof cloning....


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 25, 2011)

ganjaluva2009 said:


> i use a bubble cloner with nothing but ph'd tapwater and never have yellowing with in my cuts....every time i try rapid rooters or rockwool, i get yellowing....bubblecloners=full proof cloning....


how many days is that?


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Aug 25, 2011)

they usually show roots between 7-10 days....that pic is a week after first showing roots


----------



## chasmtz (Aug 25, 2011)

everyone should note the stem size on the clones they are showing with fat roots, this makes a large difference. If you are cutting small clone, they can take longer. 

ganjaluva2009- you say that you have no yellowing but we can clearly see that you have been trimming your leaves. There's no need to bullshit people who are just trying to learn and expand their growing knowledge.


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Aug 25, 2011)

chasmtz said:


> everyone should note the stem size on the clones they are showing with fat roots, this makes a large difference. If you are cutting small clone, they can take longer.
> 
> ganjaluva2009- you say that you have no yellowing but we can clearly see that you have been trimming your leaves. There's no need to bullshit people who are just trying to learn and expand their growing knowledge.


bro....are you fucking serious dude...take a good look at the leaves....i trim every single leaf blade BEFORE they even go into the cloner, to promote quicker rooting...read up...alot of people do it....do i need to go take a pic of my cloner right now?

who do i have to bullshit and what am i to gain by it???internet growsite brownie points??


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 25, 2011)

chasmtz said:


> everyone should note the stem size on the clones they are showing with fat roots, this makes a large difference. If you are cutting small clone, they can take longer.
> 
> ganjaluva2009- you say that you have no yellowing but we can clearly see that you have been trimming your leaves. There's no need to bullshit people who are just trying to learn and expand their growing knowledge.


Trimming fan leaves isn't to hide any yellow...c'mon man.. we trim the fam leaves so they don't need food and continue to grow. thus providing a food source for the clone to root.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 25, 2011)

I think my explanation was better without name calling..lol


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Aug 25, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> I think my explanation was better without name calling..lol


your right, it was....i stooped to his level


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 25, 2011)

ganjaluva2009 said:


> your right, it was....i stooped to his level


Dude, they will beat you with experience if you drop down there , every time...lol


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Aug 25, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> Dude, they will beat you with experience if you drop down there , every time...lol


lmao....so true, so true...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 25, 2011)

ganjaluva2009 said:


> lmao....so true, so true...


see how easy that was, I insulted him with out even resulting to name calling. i am a vet..lol


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Aug 25, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> see how easy that was, I insulted him with out even resulting to name calling. i am a vet..lol


yeah man...i need to study your technique with the closeness..

And to the op, sorry for the thread jack....


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 25, 2011)

we already answered his questions he will be alright


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Aug 25, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> we already answered his questions he will be alright


yeah... true that


----------



## CKuno (Nov 8, 2018)

Mr. M said:


> well the title explains it all. I want to root despensary grade clones and they cant have any yellowing if im going to vend them. Right now im using one of those 50 slot trays from a hydro store to root them and the clones get yellow on them. i had better luck with DWC and got like no yellow or burn. Why is this? And what can i do to ensure no yellowing with either meathods?
> 
> your feedback is much appreciated.


I’m still not seeing any answers


----------



## CKuno (Nov 8, 2018)

So I use domes time to time but usually and preferably my EZ Cloner or Rain Forest. And I usually try and prefer using aeroponics from cut to harvest and I’ve always had pretty good green clones. Of course a lil yellow here and there but this time I took cuts from plants growing in soil and my plants definitely might have fad too much or too little of a certain nutrient because I was transitioning into flower them had to hold off keep veggin. Also i just cleaned my clone machine with bleach. So idk why the yellowing??


----------



## CKuno (Nov 8, 2018)

And I’ve pruned a lot already


----------



## DemonTrich (Nov 9, 2018)

1st
Stop putting tags in the collars! Write that down on paper. Draw up a diagram with the Clone locations. When you put tags in the neoprene pucks, your seperating the collars, allowing light to hot the water. That's a recipe for mold. Light hitting on cuttings is not good as well. Remember, roots dont like light.

2nd
Immediately at first sign of yellowing, add 1.5ml/g of boost and 1.5ml/g grow from your nute regimen to cloner.


----------



## Serverchris (Nov 9, 2018)

They are getting too much light, I had the same problem til I learned to basically put them in a shady area and problem solved.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> They are getting too much light, I had the same problem til I learned to basically put them in a shady area and problem solved.


Yup. I’m surprised no one mentioned this earlier in the thread.

I still use t12’s above my trays and cloners to avoid giving too much light because I know what height hang the t12 above because I figured out decades ago that a 2-bulb t12 fixture 16” above the top of cuts works everytime.

But like you, I’ve also had shitloads of success just putting the trays off to the side in a veg room, far away from any intense light.


----------

